# New BWI rail station building



## MDRailfan (Oct 12, 2019)

As report in RPA(formally NARP), shows pictures and slight article of the new MARC/Amtrak station building at BWI. Has anyone been there recently? Looks like same old entrance doors that you open yourself instead of sliding doors. Are they still manual or are they automatic? It's hard enough opening manually with luggage in hand. 
Also anyone know once 4th track/island platforms are funded and built, will there be a direct entrance to the bridge without going outside and then choosing stairs or elevators?


----------



## jis (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah, I wish that the BWI station was designed along the lines of something like the Fort Lauderdale Brightline station building. It is in principle of a similar layout but with much less class and convenience.


----------

